# Would you date a guy or girl 10+ years older if ... (see post)



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Would you date a guy or girl 10+ years older if ... (see post)*

1. He or she has your idealized personality. Forget about whatever stereotypes you associate with an older guy or girl. Instead, just think about what personality attributes you most desire in a mate. Then imagine that this older person you've met has those personality attributes.

2. He or she looks younger and healthier than most guys/girls your age. In addition, with health, he or she may not only look healthier but actually be healthier.


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

if we got on great and i was attracted to them i don't see why not


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

Of course. For example, if someone with Elizabeth Hurley's age/looks had my idealized personality, I would definitely go out with her even though she is MUCH older than I am. By the way, I think she's about 45 in this picture. 

P.S., I don't think people should make assumptions about the intentions of people who date younger or older people. People are too unique to make generalizations about intentions, morality, or motives.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope a guy would date girl 10 yrs older coz I like a guy 10 yrs younger lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

sure, why not. 

i doubt a 30 year-old woman would be interested in me though.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, I definitely would. I've always been more attracted to older women to begin with.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, I see no reason why not.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I just can't do it.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes. Absolutely. Why wouldn't I? I don't understand this topic. Is a ten year age difference really such a turn off for some people?


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

I've wondered about this, too, so I appreciate the OP's question. I personally would date someone with that age difference if I felt enough personality compatibility and at least a reasonable level of physical attraction. I can think of a few people either in real life or on dating sites who were either 18-22 or 45-50 (who would fit into that 10+ year category for me) who I would date just because I thought they were thoughtful, had similar interests and moral beliefs and saw the world similar to me, and were either extremely mature for their age or really kept their fun side as an older person. Unfortunately, several of those possibilities didn't materialize for reasons other than age.

I wonder if this is a disadvantage to some of the internet dating sites when I've seen the screening that someone puts out there as in my match "must be between 28-30 years old." I understand people have their unique likes and dislikes but something to that extreme seems way too limiting and raises a red flag that someone may be a little too picky about life in general. People are screened who may have been given a second look in real life. That's just my gut perception, so maybe some folks here could chime in about their experiences with the age screening that goes on.

I don't know if it's just my perception but it seems like the older woman-younger man dating has become more acceptable to guys in the last several years and the older man-younger woman relationship is looked at less favorably by women. Maybe some see an older man looking for a younger woman strictly out of physical lust (through some comments that I've seen on certain profiles saying "don't bother contacting me if you're over 30." Just browsing through male profiles to see the competition, I've never seen that kind of statement. 

The older guy wanting the younger woman just because of looks does happen, but not always. Some guys, particularly those who come here (myself included), may not have much relationship experience compared to the "typical" person in our age group, whatever that's supposed to be, and just not be in a position to feel comfortable with a woman who has three kids and two ex husbands to keep up with. But I've heard people say being around an experienced older woman is better for a guy without as much relationship experience. These are all merely my perceptions so I guess it depends on the individual circumstances.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

If she looks good?....yes.
halle berry plz.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes. I've always thought older guys were more attractive, anyway.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I would, yeah.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, if she were or is or as attractive as the women who posted in this thread, yes. That said, I have major crushes on older and younger women.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, I would not want to date a 45 year old man. I prefer men younger than me.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I definitely would. I go for older women anyway.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Did this several times already.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Heck yeah. I love older guys.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think I'd have a problem with it. If they click with a crazy person like me, so be it


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Only casually, not for a long term relationship.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If we can have a conversation where both of us find common ground, I don't see why not.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

You don't have to include the conditions, I just have to like her enough and 10 years older or 10 years younger ceases to matter.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think I'd be comfortable with someone that much more experienced than me. Plus, my parents would not be happy about it.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> I just can't do it.


lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

of course...i will..


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I dated a person that was 10+ years older than me. Generation gap and way of thinking was too different and broke it off after 3 months. Plus she accused me of seeing other women because I was young and supposedly apt to do that. And I thought she was just an insecure emotional *****.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't really like the thought of ever dating someone with more than a few years age gap, but I suppose if they LOOK young and have a great personality, then there may have been a chance... I guess...


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd be up for it, but I doubt I'd find an attractive 26+ year old woman who has a thing for spotty, scrawny teenagers.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes, I would.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Totally. I like older men anyway.


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

Most definitely! I figure that people in their 30s are more likely to be less superficial and less into playing games. I could be wrong though...


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I voted yes, As long as i liked them and felt comfortable with that person. Age is just a number. Mind you i wouldn't want to date someone over 10 years older than me cause they are just in a different stage in their life you know?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I would!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't imagine dating a guy who is 45. But if he were all sort of awesome, sure.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, it would be stupid to limit myself. If something works, then the age doesn't play a huge role.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

My boyfriend is 7 years old than me. if he were 3 years older it wouldn't make one bit of difference to me.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually have a little crush on someone twice my age. He's aged well and we can relate to each other just fine despite the gap, but he _does_ look his age so the #2 condition doesn't really apply. It's very rare for me to take interest in someone significantly older, but to be fair there are some fascinating older men and women.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes I find older men very attractive too!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Only men 20 years older, or 20 years younger have hit on me the past few years. I wish I could find someone my own age to date. 10 years wouldn't be a big deal, but not 20.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

My partner is 18 years older than me and we're both on the same page. He doesn't even look his age so I had no idea he was that much older than me. I think the important thing isn't age but maturity for me. When I found out his age, it seemed stupid to end things when we got on so well and things flowed naturally.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm interested in a guy almost ten years older than me. He has reciprocated the interest that I've stupidly shown (see blog), and now I'm terrified. :afr


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes I would and I have dated older women, my first and only love was 15 years older than me and fit both these criteria.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah. I actually prefer older guys, so long as they're not old enough to be my dad/grandpa. :b


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Only date? To see what it's like? Sure, why not give it a shot? It'd be kinda weird, yeah, but it's not like I'm getting married or anything (even though someone that old might be looking for that, which would make it weird if she were into me at 18 :sus). If it's just too weird I'd say it isn't working out, but I'd try it for sure :yes


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Of course, I've already tried it and it worked out decently.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

I would date someone 10 years older than me now, but if i was younger like 16.. probably not.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No I don't want to date a 30 year old guy. It seems we would be in different stages of life.


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> No I don't want to date a 30 year old guy. It seems we would be in different stages of life.


Yeah, I'd feel very immature in comparison. I'd probably not.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

No, too much of an age difference. I don't think it would work out in the end.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh yes, I've always liked older guys. :b


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

No thank you. The oldest I'll go is about 6-7. And only if they're really sweet and good looking.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Definitely.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah. I am, in fact.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Ermm no, I wouldn't. If she was 1 or 2 years older - a big maybe. I don't usually like dating girls older than me. Same age or 2 years younger for me.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

No just no.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes. Or no, isn't it be a little bit creepy if for instance 29 years old guy wants to date 16 years old girl..?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, ofcourse


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

course its ok, everyone is at different levels of intelligence, points in life, financially, emotionally etc, its not like "hmmm im 29 I cant date a 39 year old", when that 39 year old may be in the same stage as me in lots of things. its the person, not the age.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I would.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I think a 33 year old would just be a little too old for me, 5 years older is no problem, but not 10 or more.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i gotta say nay, a women close to 40 is way to old for me, the oldest women i would date would be 33 or 34


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

nah, would be sagging all over the place.
thanks for understanding.


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd date someone near death if they were interesting enough. (Who has a sex drive at that age anyway?)
I'd love the correspondence, but only if I could understand their interest in me.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

well most of my celebrity crushes are more than 10 years older than me lol


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

I have dated a guy with an 11 age year gap once before so yeah i'd consider it again. I prefer older guys generally anyway or at least more mature types. But the age difference has to be within reason still. I wouldn't date anyone my dad's age, for example as that would be too weird, for me personally.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

yes! radio crush is 31 and i would definitely date him.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

NatureFellow said:


> nah, would be sagging all over the place.
> thanks for understanding.


Thirty-year-old women are likely not sagging all over the place. FYI.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

if shes hot hell yeah!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

The guy who made me even consider what my 'ideal guy personality' would be is in their thirties, so verymuchyes.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> nah, would be sagging all over the place.
> thanks for understanding.


At 30?!! There must be something toxic in the water where you live.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I would. It would be weird (I've never dated period) but if said man was indeed all I am looking for then I would. He would (should) be more experienced in life, have a stable career. More mature. So said man would be 33 if he were 10 years older. Ya, I'd do it.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, absolutely. I've gone out with many guys that were 10-16 years my senior.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Gordom said:


> I wonder if this is a disadvantage to some of the internet dating sites when I've seen the screening that someone puts out there as in my match "must be between 28-30 years old." I understand people have their unique likes and dislikes but something to that extreme seems way too limiting and raises a red flag that someone may be a little too picky about life in general. People are screened who may have been given a second look in real life. That's just my gut perception, so maybe some folks here could chime in about their experiences with the age screening that goes on.


Many people will reply to profiles of people they find interesting even if they fall outside their stated age range. I'm ok if someone does that with me--I'm more concerned with, say, compatibility than age


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been attracted to people 10+ years older than me before. If I have a feeling toward them, then yeah, I'll date them. Now, whether or not it works out a certain way is harder to determine but I wouldn't mind finding out.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not at all. I am not attracted to older men.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe. I'm not sure I'd have enough in common with or be mature enough for a relationship with a 29 year old to work.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Date? No. Probably be friends with and possibly ****, lol.


----------

